# Amazon sword and root tabs



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

It'll definitely help your amazon sword or any heavy root feeder


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

You can use rabbit or guinea pig poop pellets as root tabs for free if you know anyone with them. They do help, store tabs or natural.


----------



## mohican (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't use root tabs and my swords have grown over 18" tall. I used carib planting soil mixed with my existing and laterite. A good clay base will feed them plenty of iron, without dealing with tabs and such.


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I have fluorite also & use fert tabs for my sword (& crypts).

I also dose the seachem line & excel.

My plants seem to do better with fert tabs. My light is only a single t8.


----------



## Navyblue (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Miira (Feb 15, 2011)

Poor man's root tab:

~1/4 tsp Osmocote plus

Place in ice cube tray and then fill the tray half full with water.

Freeze

Push under substrate during next water change


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have my swords, among other root feeders, planted in gravel and they do just fine. I only use osmocote+ in gel caps every 2 months or so.


----------



## JeffHerr (Mar 12, 2010)

Seriously? Guinea Pig poop? I could SELL that stuff at the rate they poop. Anyone else done this? Any bad side effects?


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Never heard of that before. Hope they're being fed all natural food. I would expect any food with all that junk in it would result in crappy poop!


----------



## Navyblue (Jan 1, 2013)

Are there any poops that are not crappy?


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hahaha.....


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

shloken38 said:


> Never heard of that before. Hope they're being fed all natural food. I would expect any food with all that junk in it would result in crappy poop!


I haven't heard of aquarium use before, but I remember reading someplace that rabbit manure (not sure if that's the appropriate term for that critter, but, eh...) is about the only type that can be safely added directly to a garden. Most other animal manure/waste has to be composted/aged, and direct fresh application can burn plant roots.


----------

